# Smart Car ED Battery pack



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

If your serious about buying; this place can get you going: http://www.evtv.me/


----------



## grubercycles (Apr 7, 2014)

rtz said:


> If your serious about buying; this place can get you going: http://www.evtv.me/


Thank you.I'll contact for more info.
Ed.


----------



## matchke (Jun 26, 2017)

Hi. May I ask you how successful have you been with your endeavour to built your own battery pack?


----------

